# • swell.gr • 1967 Volvo P1800S Mitchell&King full detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Goodmorning and have a nice week.

The last few days have had a very pleasant feeling for us, since we had the oportunity to prepare this magnificent Volvo P1800S, 1967 model, which was going to take part in the competition "9ο Concours d' Elegance" by Philpa (more details about the show at the end of the this thread :clap: ).

The car was in fantastic condition for its age, and the only problem with it was some details at the paint and interior of the vehicle.




























The first thing that had to be tackled was the interior.
The carpets had already been washed by the owner so we only needed to lightly vaccuum them.
All the plastic surfaces were cleaned with ValetPro Interior Cleaner and then dressed with Mitchell and King Treat.
The leather surfaces were cleaned with Zaino Z9 and then nourished with Mitchell & King Nourish which made the smooth and even softer.
All the interior metal surfaces were also treated with Britemax Final Shine.
The glass surfaces were cleaned inside and outside with Mitchell and King Clear and then polished with Zaino Z12.


















































































Another point that needed special attention was the polished metal surfaces at the car's exterior.
To ease the work progress, the majority of the polished metal parts were removed from the car to get full access to the pieces themselves and the panels behind them:










To polish these surfaces the Britemax twins were used with great success.




























Some more delicate parts were polished with a Dremel tool and various attachements.





































Now let's start with the work done on the painted surfaces.
The first job was claying the car. Quite a bit of fallout removed from a small part of the car's roof:










And some measurements using the PTG:























































Some pictures of the condition of the paint prior to polishing:




























We had to test several combinations for the removal of surface defects.
The best results came with the Flex 3401 VRG using Menzerna 85RD 3.02 and various polishing or cutting pads.
It took many hits to remove defects with the afore mentioned combo, and we could definetely save time by using a heavier cutting compound, but i like to be 100% safe when i am working on cars like this one.
Let's see some 50/50 shots from the correction process.














































And a few sets of before & after shots (prior to refining):







































































































































































































For the refinemenet process we used Menzerna 106fa with a LC Hydro finishing pad and the VRG.










A quick wipedown with Mitchell and King QD:










And the car was now ready for Mitchell and King Campbell on the perfectly prepared surface:





































The engine bay was cleaned with apc and the metal surfaces were wiped down with Mitchell and King QD and the plastic surfaces were treated with M&K Tyre.










The wheels were cleaned with APC, rinsed using plenty of water and then protectid using Mitchell and King Armour 2.
The preparations were continued with the treatment of all the other exterior surfaces.
All the glass surfaces were cleaned with Mitchell and King Clear and the tyres & trims with Mitchell and King Tyre.










And now it is time for pictures of the finished car:





















































































































































































And a few exterior pictures of the car after it was set up at the show:













































































































Well we are not over yet.
The car won two awards at the car show!
First place in the Exotic Coupe category and same points with a FIAT ABARTH 750GT RECORD MONZA for the Best of Show trophy. 
Even though we got to share the first place, the trophy went to the Fiat owner because based on Filpa (greek classic car organisation) regulations, the trophy goes to the older of the cars that score equal points.





































And this thread has finally come to an end.
I hope you didn't get tired and that you enjoyed it as much as we did.

Thanks for looking at this thread!


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

My decision to trust my VOLVO to your hands Mike, to make the final touch,before the show, It was the best think i have done, to make this car win the 9ο Concours d' Elegance show by Philpa!!!

Your professional Job and the use of special product, like the Wax Mitchell and King Campbell II especially ordered for this show are the use of very other products, turn the "outside" to be the Winers of his category and the Best Car Of all the event !!!! 

Thank u Mike !!!! Keep up strong!!!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

great work team Swell.

Car is amazing and to win this section is hat's off to your skills.

:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, that is some amazing work carried on Volvo. Well done, :thumb:.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

That really is stunning


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic work Mike and huge congratulations on the show! Car looks amazing!


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I love "The Saint" Volvos. Beautiful job!!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning work and and amazing car :thumb:


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Amazing job mate.. 

Congratulation's... :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Mike


----------



## robgooch (Mar 12, 2011)

What a gem, and brilliantly documented. My brother used to work at a Volvo dealership and the owner had loads of classic Volvo's, very smart.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunning transformation Mike on a classic beauty! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 
Congrats for both the awards (Best Coupe AND Best Of Show) !!!
This is certainly an acknowledgment of your drive, skills and efforts of all these years!

Pavlos, well done!! Your passion and commitment made all this possible!!
You deserved the 1st place!


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

fantastic work and amazing car:thumb::thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Top work mike. Well done and congratulations on the 1st place Pavlos


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Congratulations, the car looks fantastic. The levels of gloss are unreal.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work Mike


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good, great work and congrats to you and the owner on the wins!

:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments mates they are very honouring


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful, great work.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Epic as always mike. Congrats on the awards both of you :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Top Finish Mike :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot mates


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

fantastic work mike..welldone for the prize..you all truly deserve it


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Stamatis


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Truly stunning Mike :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot Dan :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Simply stunning finish Mike :thumb:
Congrats on the award :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Mario*


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

nice car,nice work.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> *Simply stunning finish Mike :thumb:
> Congrats on the award :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Mario*


Thanks a lot Mario :thumb:



No_Fear said:


> nice car,nice work.


Ευχαριστω


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Pic galore!!!
Well done to the whole team. 
A deserved award for all your hard work!!!


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

One amazing car, one amazing group of people (owner, detailer and his group) and a prize is guaranteed !!

Congrats to all and we are proud of you guys !!


----------



## wajwaj (Jul 11, 2012)

Very well kept, looks great


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all guys for your kind words


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work, in this amazing car!


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

That car is absolutely stunning. I'm a Volvo nut anyway and I would love to have a P1800 anywhere near to that standard.

Congratulations on the prizes and keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

stunning work


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks perfect:thumb:


----------

